# Snakes!!!



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Went riding over the weekend and saw a snake! A big ol copperhead slithered out from the grass along side the trail and stopped right in my path! It's a pretty dangerous area because the grass actually is overgrown on the trail in some parts and circles around a pond. Freaked me out and that ended my ride for the day. I turned around and went back home. Last thing I needed was a bite from a copperhead. The guy I was riding with didn't even see it! Freakin snakes....... Anybody ever been bitten while out riding?


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Snakes are just one of many things you will see out on the trails. No reason to turn back and quit your ride. Respect nature, be smart when/if you encounter something dangerous, and you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

We've had a watershed year for snakes this year, especially rattlers. Saw another two days ago. 

The sacriest for me was a couple months ago. I was looking for a shovel of mine that a friend had moved to another section of trail that needed work. He said it was behind a mustard plant. Well, there are lots of them in this area. So, I decided to call him and as I am standing there waiting for him to answer, I take a couple steps away and look back to where I had been standing and see a small to medium sized rattler coiled up two or three inches from where my ankle had just been. He could have tilted his head to the side and got me. It was that close. He never made a peep. I can only surmise that it just wasn't my time to get bit.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

I was VERY close to running this guy over, luckily saw him just in time to stop. Diamond Back Rattler, as I was stopping my buddy he coiled up and started rattling, Ive been avoiding that section of the trail for a few days now.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

TheTwanksta said:


> I was VERY close to running this guy over, luckily saw him just in time to stop. Diamond Back Rattler, as I was stopping my buddy he coiled up and started rattling, Ive been avoiding that section of the trail for a few days now.


thats big!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Just lift your legs off the pedal and cross, they cant strike that high.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

That's when you go bear grylls on it:


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I came across a water moccasin and tried to stop but couldn't in time so I had to bunny hop over it. Scared the living **** out of me.

I've had a real bad fear of snakes since I was 15. A friend and I were hiking and he got bit by a rattlesnake. I didn't have a license and I had to drive him in his truck to town almost an hour away. On the way there he started going into convulsions. When we got to the hospital his muscles were all seized up and he was in and out of consciousness. The doc said he had six holes in his leg. The damn snake struck so fast it hit him 3 times and he thought it was only once. When he recovered he told me when the snake bit him it felt like someone hit him in the leg with a baseball bat. His leg was black and blue from his ankle all the way up his thigh.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

terrasmak said:


> Just lift your legs off the pedal and cross, they cant strike that high.


Id rather not take my chances.


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest getting close enough to poisonous snakes to let them bite. I've bunny hopped or accidentally run over non-poisonous snakes which sometimes sun themselves on the trail, but that was unavoidable at the time.

A cottonmouth is not a snake that you want to mess with, especially if you're afraid of snakes. They, like snakes in Africa, are tuned up for confrontation because of the more precarious environment that they live in. Most other snakes, poisonous or not, will take the opportunity to avoid you if given the chance.

You're in the woods, it's where snakes live. I know some people have a very strong fear of snakes, but it can be overcome. They're just another reptile, highly evolved actually.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't get the 'thumbs-down' and the general hysteria in this thread ut: (ending rides, avoiding sections of trails , etc)

99% of people who get bit probably deserved it.
Snakes are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I don't get the 'thumbs-down' and the general hysteria in this thread ut: (ending rides, avoiding sections of trails , etc)
> 
> Snakes are cool


I'm with you. I just don't get it. I envy you guys who see snakes on the the trail, especially the venomous ones. Just not many of them around where I ride. I'd almost kill to have the opportunity to ride somewhere it was possible to come up on an eastern DB like the one pictured above.


----------



## Niner Air9 Junky (Feb 9, 2011)

Come ride in Florida.....:thumbsup:

We have cotton mouths out the azz but that's just part of the scenery. Snakes don't want to waste their venom on something they can't eat. I think they are cool and they put a hurting on things that I don't really like.....rats!

Also, I've had to bunny hop a 4 foot alligator that was, as highdell mentioned, just relaxing in the sun. He was so cool and didn't budge as I went flying over him.

Reptiles have been doing their thing for a very long time and are really cool animals!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool, allow me to present three of the most common venomous snakes in Louisiana:

Cottonmouth (aka water moccasin)









Canebrake (aka timber rattlesnake)









Copperhead


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I S my pants when I see a snake. I try to avoid:

Crashing on top of the snake
Leaving my poo on the trail after I see them. I'm not an equestrian after all.


----------



## Wyler98 (Apr 25, 2011)

Im more afraid of the huge antlered bucks I see sprinting in front of me across the trail as they hear me coming. I would hate to imagine what happens if one plows into me.

The snakes naw. I just stop and let them go on their way.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I don't get the 'thumbs-down' and the general hysteria in this thread ut: (ending rides, avoiding sections of trails , etc)
> 
> 99% of people who get bit probably deserved it.
> Snakes are cool :thumbsup:


Dont get me wrong, I certainly will not end my ride just by seeing a snake, in fact I run over black snakes all the time(on accident), no biggie. The section on the trail that I skipped happens to loop around right back to where I was so there was a quick shortcut, I just decided to take the short cut, rather than ride over or next to the snake within striking distance. Im not taking any chances, my ride to the hospital was atleast 40 minutes out plus the 15 minute ride to the nearest hospital. In fact, rode that section of the trail today, cant say I wasnt alert looking for him though, haha!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw the biggest, fattest, meanest cottonmouth I'd ever seen on one section of my trail a couple of weeks ago. Never seen a poisonous snake there before or since anywhere on that trail.

Really, the chances of being bitten by a snake on a mountain bike are really low. Now if you stop to poke at it...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

TheTwanksta said:


> Dont get me wrong, I certainly will not end my ride just by seeing a snake, in fact I run over black snakes all the time(on accident), no biggie. The section on the trail that I skipped happens to loop around right back to where I was so there was a quick shortcut, I just decided to take the short cut, rather than ride over or next to the snake within striking distance. Im not taking any chances, my ride to the hospital was atleast 40 minutes out plus the 15 minute ride to the nearest hospital. In fact, rode that section of the trail today, cant say I wasnt alert looking for him though, haha!


well, a snake could just as well be on the shortcut too.
And even if you did see the exact same one again on the part of the trail you skipped, what is REALLY going to happen? nothing.
if he's stubborn and won't move after a minute or two, just get a long stick and gently move him off the trail and carry on - no biggie.

Like DavidF said above, it's rare for some to GET to see snakes (in my area pacific rattler). It's been like 4 years for me and I'm kinda jonesing to see another one. It does not there weren't any - I've probably rode by 100+ and not even seen them their camo is so good.

Guys that freak out over snakes, and I mean this in the nicest way possible, seriously need to grow a pair. Girls can be scared because it's cute.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Snakes I seen two while in Orlando last week. :eekster:


----------



## TreeKiller (Aug 29, 2007)

It's not the snakes that I see that concern me!

+1 on the being more afraid of the deer and now we have a bear problem. My riding partner (my son) asked me if I thought I could outrun a bear if we ran into one. I told him no, but I don't have too, I just have to outrun him!


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

There is a big thread one the subject on the SoCal regional forum. Back when I lived in LA I would see a rattler about every 5th ride.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=688845


----------



## heathw (Dec 15, 2010)

Pre-internet days I had to make a trip to Wichita Falls, Texas. I called a bike shop in the area to ask about local trails and was told the only good place to ride was infested with rattlesnakes. I called a second shop and was told the trail wasn't infested but rather that's what outsiders were told so the locals could keep the trail to themselves. 

Feeling better about the situation I head out to the trail my first morning in town. I didn't go 100 yards before the first one slithered across the trail in front of me. Within a mile I saw another 3. At mile two I saw another 4-5. At this point I realized the first shop was correct. I'm guessing I saw 20-25 on a five mile loop. I felt fine as long as I was on the bike but didn't dare stop at any point. 

I finsihed up and dropped by the second shop on the way home to let them know there were in fact tons of snakes on the trail. The kid behind the counter told me no one there rode mountain bikes. They were all roadies. Thanks, buddy....


----------



## WACK-A-n00b (Apr 28, 2011)

gemini9 said:


> Went riding over the weekend and saw a snake! A big ol copperhead slithered out from the grass along side the trail and stopped right in my path! It's a pretty dangerous area because the grass actually is overgrown on the trail in some parts and circles around a pond. Freaked me out and that ended my ride for the day. I turned around and went back home. Last thing I needed was a bite from a copperhead. The guy I was riding with didn't even see it! Freakin snakes....... Anybody ever been bitten while out riding?


You are damn right that you dont need a bite from one...

My girlfriend had a guy at the hospital that was doing Electric Line work between some cities close to San Francisco and got bit. He had everything going for him (a ton of vehicles, people to help, medics close by, etc) and they helo'd him out and he still spent a good two weeks in ICU.

F*** a snake. I'll punch a snake right in the face.


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

WACK-A-n00b said:


> You are damn right that you dont need a bite from one...
> 
> F*** a snake. I'll punch a snake right in the face.


Getting close enough to punch a snake in the face is what will get you bitten. 

Best bet is either to ride around at a safe distance or stop and let the snake go on its way. Stopping might spoil your fun for a few minutes but it could also save you and/or the snake from having a really bad day.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Snakes: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=421005


----------



## grimcow (Mar 28, 2011)

You do realize snake's. Can move right?


----------



## heathw (Dec 15, 2010)

But can snake's. Move left?


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

Just moved a foot 1/2 fire belly off the road today. Cute little guy, wish I could have held him longer.


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

Luckily I live in upstate new York. I've never had to deal with anything dangerous while hiking or biking. every one in a while there will be a small gardener or something like that


----------



## AZJohnnyC (Jun 18, 2011)

terrasmak said:


> Just lift your legs off the pedal and cross, they cant strike that high.


They can strike a distance half their length. If it's a 6' rattler, it can strike 3'. That's a LOT of leg lifting!


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just got back for the week. Pretty good read here about the snakes. You all say to just stop and let it cross, leave it alone, etc. Well that's not easy to do with your flying down the trail at a good speed and it's grassy! That's what scares me. Sure, if I see one I'll let the thing slither on by and not bother him. But if he's there in the grass and I run over him without even seeing it, then I'm in trouble. I duno. If I was laying around and some dude came up and ran over me, I'd be pretty pissed. 

Funny. You know they say they are more afraid of us than we are of them. Riiiiiight.


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

I waited for this guy to cross the trail about a month ago. About a six foot western diamondback. Not a snake you want to get close to. He was pretty mellow though. I saw three rattlers that day in about a five minute span.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

AAAIIEEE!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

I keep a S&W .38 special in my pack loaded with a few different specialty rounds in it. High pressure rounds in case I'm being mauled by a bear, snake shot for copperheads/rattlers, and hollowpoints for daily carry. 

I haven't seen many other riders on this forum touch this subject, but since I already carry a gun every day, I make no exception when I go into the woods- in fact I refuse to go into the woods WITHOUT one! I grew up around my dad and granddad both being scouts and avid hikers- so I've long lived by the mantra of keep your pistol close. 

I hope nobody is going to get down on me for sharing my secret to woodland serenity. At the end of the day I'm not worried about anything when I'm out in the woods.

My advice for dealing with snakes the best is to stay alert, constantly look out ahead on the trail, and try to avoid the interaction in the first place. They can be hard to spot, which sucks. But I have never had a problem with any venomous snake that refused to move for me.

All that said, to date I've only had to use my woodsgun once in my life, to put down a greatly suffering buck I found that had been hit by a car but managed to get itself into cover. Despite the woodsgun only being justified once I would 100% stand by my belief that there is not a better woodland insurance policy in existence.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Here in Central Florida we have 4 kinds to really worry abut (Rattle, Copper, Cotton & Coral) so it plays in your mind when out on the courses. Its hard to see ahead on certain stretches of trails due to sharp turns and overgrowth in some areas, so you cant stop in time even if you might see one laying on the ground. I had a black racer charge me once as I tried to pass him before he passed in front of me. I stopped and he went thru my front rim and sped off. If I kept moving I would have chopped him into pieces.

Jag, firearms aren't permitted on our trails. :nono:


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

gemini9 said:


> Went riding over the weekend and saw a snake! A big ol copperhead slithered out from the grass along side the trail and stopped right in my path! It's a pretty dangerous area because the grass actually is overgrown on the trail in some parts and circles around a pond. Freaked me out and that ended my ride for the day. I turned around and went back home. Last thing I needed was a bite from a copperhead. The guy I was riding with didn't even see it! Freakin snakes....... Anybody ever been bitten while out riding?


They're incredible animals and deserve a place in this planet.Think about it making venom out of your on saliva?? that's freaking amazing. Be aware of your environment and you should be fine. It was probably a bachelor looking for a good look lady, love is in the air its spring.

Where I'd ride this time of the year you just have to be careful snakes are everywhere. Usually I just ignore it and keep on going.


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

Itchiee said:


> Firearms arent permitted on our trails.


I always obey signs like these at some of the local parks/forests 

What right does man have to impose laws in nature?


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Jagman said:


> I always obey signs like these at some of the local parks/forests
> 
> What right does man have to impose laws in nature?


I'm all for the right to protect yourself and I guess if the fines and the potential revocation of your license are worth it then enjoy.

- Further research seems to indicate you may be able to carry in Florida parks.
(Not that this adds to the Snake discussion)


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Sean831 said:


> ....... while hiking or biking. every one in a while there will be a small gardener or something like that


Don't say "small", they prefer to be called little people.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

Trail6 said:


> Don't say "small", they prefer to be called little people.


I busted out laughing in the office after reading this, one of the reasons I love reading forums. :thumbsup:


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah. "Even though you can’t see or hear them at all, a person’s a person, no matter how small."


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Trail6 said:


> Don't say "small", they prefer to be called little people.


LOL so awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Sean831 said:


> Luckily I live in upstate new York. I've never had to deal with anything dangerous while hiking or biking. every one in a while there will be a small gardener or something like that


Same here.....saw a huge water snake(I think) kinda brown and black) last week.

I like to go off the trail sometimes doing small hikes and just checking things out. I'm glad I don't have huge poison snakes here...

Always a chance to get bit even if you are careful.

I don't know how people cam leave their doors open in heavily populated poison snake areas..

It gives me the shivers.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

Only snake I've encountered so far this year was a 4' bull snake. He was pissed when I caught him to show him to the rest of the group. On one trail here it is not unusual to see two Western Diamondbacks on the same ride. I get lucky now and then and encounter a black tailed rattler, which is a more docile and much prettier snake.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> I don't know how people cam leave their doors open in heavily populated poison snake areas..
> 
> It gives me the shivers.


Speaking of doors and snakes it reminded of me when I was a kid my dog was going apesh*t at the back door. I figured he had to crap real bad or something so I opened the door and he pushed screen door open and ran out. The next thing I know I hear a rattle snake buzzing like mad. I looked down and it was pinned under the screen door:eekster:


----------



## JaxAR (Jan 5, 2011)

Itchiee said:


> Here in Central Florida we have 4 kinds to really worry abut (Rattle, Copper, Cotton & Coral)


Wrong. Copperheads do not live in central Florida.



Itchiee said:


> Jag, firearms aren't permitted on our trails. :nono:


Wrong again.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jagman said:


> I keep a S&W .38 special in my pack loaded with a few different specialty rounds in it. High pressure rounds in case I'm being mauled by a bear, snake shot for copperheads/rattlers, and hollowpoints for daily carry.


This thread is getting beyond ridiculous w/ the pansies.
Why the FCUK would you shoot a snake? :madman:


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

Itchiee said:


> I'm all for the right to protect yourself and I guess if the fines and the potential revocation of your license are worth it then enjoy.
> 
> - Further research seems to indicate you may be able to carry in Florida parks.
> (Not that this adds to the Snake discussion)


Obviously this is something you use your own discretion with, simple as that.


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> This thread is getting beyond ridiculous w/ the pansies.
> Why the FCUK would you shoot a snake? :madman:


I think I outlined that pretty well earlier, necessity. And necessity is rather rare with snakes, as I said in my first post, they are usually willing to move for me and they typically want nothing to do with confrontation. But I'd be damned to take the above information and say that means I'd never need to. Call me a pansy if you want, doesn't make your method of operation any better. Wild animals will be wild animals and they can be very unpredictable at times. Not talking just specifically snakes, but you never know.

However: I never did nor will I ever encourage someone to shoot an animal, and I don't believe in hunting.

That said, I've run into bears on hikes before and I'm glad I had a lot more than bear mace with me. Nothing bad came of the situation but If somehow I got in a bad spot with a bear I'd rather not entrust my life to a spray bottle.

My bit of information is a just a really simple look at how myself and many others approach the outdoors.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Enlighten us then - in what scenario would you ever need to shoot a snake


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> Enlighten us then - in what scenario would you ever need to shoot a snake


I just said you *probably* wouldn't have to. If it were *definitely* then I'd have nothing to say. On a narrow path or restrictive terrain it could end up being my safest option to pass.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

not buyin' it - just grab a long stick and lift him off the trail


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

From what I've read of Jagman's posts.. he seems to be a responsible person. Enough to make intelligent decisions when to use his gun or not. I really doubt he'll ever need to use it again. I hope he never needs to use it again.

So peace to everyone including the wild animals.

As for me, I don't understand the people who find seeing poisonous snakes on the trail as a "good excitement". Yes I would get excited seeing one, but not in a good or happy way.

I would much rather have a boring but safe ride. I'm already the greatest danger to myself. Slow and with poor riding skills. I don't want to get into competition with wild animals on "who can bring on more pain/danger to myself?"


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

To each their own. I'm not the type you'd find with a stick and rattlesnake in hand. I do my best to try to keep my distance from them.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

so you'd shoot it - unbelievable


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

:madman:


highdelll said:


> so you'd shoot it - unbelievable


I'm not going to keep feeding you. You're obviously only reading what you want to read and ignoring the real point I'm advocating for myself and anybody else who has no interest in shoving a stick under a venomous snake. You maybe care to show us some videos or something on proper handling of a venomous snake? I.e contribute something to this thread? Nobody else seems to take issue with me saying I recommend carrying a gun in the woods and watching out for animals since you never can be too prepared. There's my almost boy-scout-esque "be prepared" message.

Plenty of people in this thread and on this forum are neither aware of how to handle a snake nor comfortable doing so as many other posts suggested. How about you enlighten us?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you want enlightenment?
how about "Don't shoot animals that are not attacking you"
Once you've spotted the snake and are at least 3-4' away, the snake is not a danger to you. If you spot the snake within its striking distance, you'd be able to jump out of the way faster than drawing the gun, spinning the revolver to find that specialty round, undoing the safety, aiming and firing.


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> you want enlightenment?
> how about "Don't shoot animals that are not attacking you"
> Once you've spotted the snake and are at least 3-4' away, the snake is not a danger to you. If you spot the snake within its striking distance, you'd be able to jump out of the way faster than drawing the gun, spinning the revolver to find that specialty round, undoing the safety, aiming and firing.


It's a revolver- there is no safety. And nobody is talking about shooting snakes. And after this post of mine there won't be anybody talking to you. Good day sir,


----------



## me_not_you (Mar 13, 2006)

*Snakes on a Bike?*






Almost ran this dude over, but I stopped in time. He then decided to climb up onto my handlebars.


----------



## Wyler98 (Apr 25, 2011)

The lil fella wanted a ride! Ain't nothing wrong with that?

Now back to the gun thing. Question: I understand that bringing a gun out on the trail for snakes is beyond stupid. But is a gun useful for a bear?

It is hard for me to believe that a gun (hand gun) is even useful against an angry charging bear. Unless your an incredible (lucky) steady shot with a charging bear coming your way. 

Seems to me that the only reason someone carries a gun on the trail is to protect against the human element. And even then if its tucked in your camelbak what use is it then?

If it is in your waist band or whatever how do you get a comfortable ride? And GOD forbid if you take a bad fall with strapped to you. 

Sry for rambling, but I just can't rationalize having a gun while on the trail unless you are doing a mtb / camping overnight type event.


----------



## MTB420 (Jun 20, 2011)

A gun is only going to kill a bear if its a big enough caliber. A shotgun or rifle could easily take down a bear (also depends on caliber).

Handguns are usually carried for self defense but I wouldn't mind shooting an angry snake. How about if you get bit by a snake and have no clue which one it is? Shooting it and taking it with you could get you the proper anti-venom to save you life. A handgun could also come in handy if you encountered a bear and wanted to make a lot of noise to scare it.

A lot of people would say no to a gun because of the weight, but I like my guns.


----------



## Wyler98 (Apr 25, 2011)

I like mine too.. But, I ride in the forest to get away from the crap that society has to offer and experience the joys of nature and fitness. Of course every environment carries a certain level risk. I definitely understand the feel of needing to be "strapped" in the urban jungle. 
But, the trail is where I feel safe so the guns are left home. But to each is own. Peace!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

These kind of debates never cease to get very touchy. I'm not a big fan of snakes either but so far whenever I've seen one as long as I have left it alone, it has left me alone. I prefer to avoid any sort of dangerous situation altogether and will gladly give it space when encountered.


----------



## Jagman (Jun 8, 2011)

Handgun calibers will absolutely work against bears and especially big cats, but that is a very long and completely unrelated topic. The best initial use of a handgun is as a noisemaker- if you need more than a loud noise to deter him/her you'd better be well practiced.

as for the weight issue, I carry all aluminum- it weighs about as much as a nextel phone when loaded in it's holster. barely notice it when I'm on the bike, in the car, or in the office. comfortable and lightweight are a good idea everywhere.

but I digress, as this is all pretty far off the topic of snakes now. any other fellow gun-toters feel free to pm me.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

Jagman you took the words out of my mouth. I only have my 9mm in the camelback myself, but I would love to be able to buy a .38 with some snakeshot... I ****ing hate snakes, and spanky is crazy I watched him pick that damn bull snake up while it was biting at him and hissing like crazy... remember Jagman most morons in there 20's right now actually believe its illegal or immoral to carry a gun anywhere, its a society problem that the media has forced on young americans : / let the flamin begin!!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

I encountered a baby copperhead in the road this morning, it was a little disoriented after the heavy rainfall yesterday evening. Not having a stick I found it easy to shoo it out of the road with my front tire sideways while standing behind the bike. A full-grown snake would have been just as well obstructed from posing any danger to me too.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

JaxAR said:


> Wrong. Copperheads do not live in central Florida.
> 
> Wrong again.


Right.. They are in Tampa.

And while I was wrong about the firearms the signs were never taken down on the local trails.

So you can get informed...

http://www.poisoncentertampa.org/resources/1/critters/Cottonmouth-Info-Sheet.pdf

Thanks for adding to the discussion.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Florida has a paramedic team that deals with snake bites from poisonous snakes being handled by "snake experts" (Well, they think they are, WRONG!), even had a TV show, "Venom 911.
Snakes "spook" me when they take me by surprise. If I see them first they don't bother me. It's just when I look down and "Whoop! there it is!". If one comes around my house and my wife sees it, I have to kill it or never hear the end of it. I'm more afraid of her than the snake.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I love snakes. 
Here are some pics of Speckled rattlesnakes that I took. I always find myself lucky to see wildlife on the trail. 
I just walk around them if necessary or take a stick and gently prod. 
You can also take small rocks and roll them at them. They get annoyed and slither off. 
Mostly though you just walk around them. 
Maybe It's because I've raised some reptiles, that whole thing doesn't freak me out.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

One question, did it let you have your bike back?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

highdell said:


> This thread is getting beyond ridiculous w/ the pansies.
> Why the FCUK would you shoot a snake?





Jagman said:


> I think I outlined that pretty well earlier, necessity. And necessity is rather rare with snakes, as I said in my first post, they are usually willing to move for me and they typically want nothing to do with confrontation. But I'd be damned to take the above information and say that means I'd never need to. Call me a pansy if you want, doesn't make your method of operation any better. Wild animals will be wild animals and they can be very unpredictable at times. Not talking just specifically snakes, but you never know.
> 
> However: I never did nor will I ever encourage someone to shoot an animal, and I don't believe in hunting.
> 
> ...


Your justification for carrying a gun and various loads based on the types of dangers you're planning on protecting yourself from is ridiculous and specious.

If you have enough time to pull your gun out of your pack, select the right load for the appropriate "threat" and then protect yourself from that "threat", you certainly have enough time to turn around and ride away from a snake.

As others have clearly stated, snakes ONLY bite people as a last ditch protective instinct. If they envenomate a person, it means they have to expend energy producing another round of venon and that they're likely to miss a meal.

And I'm with others on what concerns me on the trail. On our morning ride today, we rousted a 10-12 point buck. He jogged up the trail (cutting a switchback or two, I might add) with very little sense of urgency. When he reached a high point, he turned and watched us ride by. I immediately thought that had this been late September - November, his attitude would have been much different.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Watching one of the "nature" channels one night, a fellar in Oz was walking back to his house after a swim, (with all the crocs in OZ?!) when a taipan came crawling up and proceeded to attack him. This bad boy was in no way threatened and had to go out of it's way to nail the poor guy 7 times. Miraculously the man lived. (Later the snake confessed he and his old lady had just had a big blow-out and he had to take it out on somebody.)


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> One question, did it let you have your bike back?


No...


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

gemini9 said:


> Went riding over the weekend and saw a snake! A big ol copperhead slithered out from the grass along side the trail and stopped right in my path! It's a pretty dangerous area because the grass actually is overgrown on the trail in some parts and circles around a pond. Freaked me out and that ended my ride for the day. I turned around and went back home. Last thing I needed was a bite from a copperhead. The guy I was riding with didn't even see it! Freakin snakes....... Anybody ever been bitten while out riding?


would it have been a dick move to just ride over it... not sure if you're going say 20mph it could get you in time... wow i suck


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

Ericmopar said:


> No...
> 
> View attachment 625272


oh wow... not sure how i'd deal with that situation...


----------



## zhanx (Nov 2, 2010)

I ran over a rattler at bend OR last year does that count?


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

zhanx said:


> I ran over a rattler at bend OR last year does that count?


did it get you? Thats what really counts.


----------



## rum_n_coke (May 22, 2011)

damn those are some bad ass snakes! i've ran over a few garter and ring back snakes. but they don't compare to those other ones


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

lol
here in Aus we have most of the top ten most venomous snakes, doens't stop us riding, just be a bit more careful like the day a red bellied black snake moved in front of me, just stop and wait him out.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ugh. Freaks me out. Man I hate those things. Saw a black snake yesterday... it was dead but still scared the crap out of me at first.


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Your justification for carrying a gun and various loads based on the types of dangers you're planning on protecting yourself from is ridiculous and specious.
> 
> If you have enough time to pull your gun out of your pack, select the right load for the appropriate "threat" and then protect yourself from that "threat", you certainly have enough time to turn around and ride away from a snake.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with your post, dude, but in defense of the guy you quoted, he did say that, in regards to snakes, the need to "defend" yourself would be very rare. I personally think carrying a gun onto the trails to defend myself is a strange concept but if it works for others that's cool. I don't understand the need to carry a gun at any time to protect myself but if other people feel the need...whatever.

Back on topic...

The snakes here in the US don't pose any real danger to a mountain biker. Certainly no more than another car while driving on the highway. If you see the snake you have a way to avoid an encounter. There's no need to get close enough to the snake to move it or try to kill it (doing either may provoke the snake enough to bite you). No need to take the time to pull out your gun and shoot it. Just let it go and go on your way. Messing with it will just get you bitten and if you can't get your gun out before the snake moves on you may just get so worked up that you feel the need to shoot *anything*. So, please, just be patient. If you're going so fast that you don't see the snake until you've already run over it, well, I guess, problem solved, right?

Someone in a post above talked about a taipan attacking a hiker. Here in the US we don't have to worry about taipans, mambas, or Russell's vipers. I have no idea what to say to folks who live around truly dangerous snakes. I don't think a gun will help but if it makes you feel better....

Sorry to be so long-winded. I have a bit of an affinity for snakes, especially venomous snakes, so I tend to go on a bit.

Edit: Nice specks, Ericmopar. Beautiful snakes. Never seen them in the wild but I love seeing pics.


----------



## droptheclaw (May 30, 2011)

I'm not a fan of seeing snakes on the trail but I actually was helped out by seeing one. I was feeling like crap near the end of a ride, really weak and close to barfing when I looked down and saw the tail and most of the body of a black and yellow king snake under my feet. I got a big shot of adrenaline and felt awesome for the last couple of miles. Cured the nausea right up!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

gemini9 said:


> Ugh. Freaks me out. Man I hate those things. Saw a black snake yesterday... it was dead but still scared the crap out of me at first.


WHY?
What 'freaks you out'? - are you scared by lizards? Birds?.
is it because they don't have legs? are you scared of worms?

Seriously...WTH?

I cannot grasp the concept - help me out with rationality.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

highdelll said:


> WHY?
> What 'freaks you out'? - are you scared by lizards? Birds?.
> is it because they don't have legs? are you scared of worms?
> 
> ...


I'd have to say I'm not scared of all snakes, just the poisonous ones. That fear stemmed from seeing one of my good friends almost die from a rattlesnake bite while we were hiking.

Why do you care so much what people think about snakes anyways?:skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

it seems more rational to be scared of cars

btw, snakes arent 'poisonous'


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

highdelll said:


> it seems more rational to be scared of cars
> 
> btw, snakes arent 'poisonous'


Not really seeing as cars are just objects with no mind of their own.

Venomous, poisonous what the F*** ever who cares.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

cars have a 'mind' - the driver 

and what does the mind of a snake have to do with this debate?


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

highdelll said:


> cars have a 'mind' - the driver
> 
> and what does the mind of a snake have to do with this debate?


I'm not here to argue with anyone over the internet. You know what they say...winning an argument on the internet is like winning the special olympics, at the end of the day you're still retarded.

Good luck with your quest to save all the snakes:thumbsup:


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I'd have to say I'm not scared of all snakes, just the poisonous ones. That fear stemmed from seeing one of my good friends almost die from a rattlesnake bite while we were hiking.
> 
> Why do you care so much what people think about snakes anyways?:skep:


Yeah... it's the ones that can kill you that I'm afraid off. you know... the ones with venom? The ones where if you're out in the middle of the woods, don't see one and it bites you, injecting venom into your leg and you end up dying because you're miles away from a hospital..... yeah those are the ones I dont' like.

I understand where you're coming from and i don't agree with killing animals just because you don't like them. I would probably never kill a snake, or any other animal just for the heck of it. But that doesn't mean I can't be afraid of them lol. Sorry, but venomous snakes.... big bears.... steep cliffs...... floods..... tornados........ crazy axe murderers..... black widow spiders... lions.. nuclear bombs..... just a few things that scare the sheet outta me


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I can understand some of the uneasiness, but mtb-ing puts you out in the snake's environment and a little familiarity goes a long way. Find your local Natural Science Museum and check out their herptile exhibits and talk to their docents.

That being said, NC has some beautiful snakes with the occasional poisonous one mixed in.

When I encounter a poisonous snake if I have the chance I try to move it off the trail. I don't look for a stick I just turn my front wheel 90* and 'ease' them along in the direction they are already heading. At some point they crawl off under their own power.


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Just saw a full grown copperhead on the trail today and the same thing happened that always does, nothing. Glad somebody else brought up using your bike as a go-between to encourage the snake to move out of the way.


----------



## JakeyJake (Jul 21, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> That's when you go bear grylls on it:


Bear Grylls is a sham and an idiot.

Les Stroud. 

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/tv_and_radio/article2116195.ece


----------



## JakeyJake (Jul 21, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I'm not here to argue with anyone over the internet. You know what they say...winning an argument on the internet is like winning the special olympics, at the end of the day you're still retarded.
> 
> Good luck with your quest to save all the snakes:thumbsup:


You were debating fine until #87 and until highdell asked you what the mind of a snake had to do with the debate. lol

Just a little tip, don't corner any animal or threaten it in anyway and it'll leave you alone.
Just like raccoons who get a bad rap for being vicious, they're not, until they're cornered - kinda like people. Close me up in a corner with no way out and you'll see how unfriendly I can become.

Snakes are no different, they're just going about their business like any person or animal does.
In reality, people are the real "animals".


----------



## autumnbringer (May 11, 2011)

highdelll said:


> WHY?
> What 'freaks you out'? - are you scared by lizards? Birds?.
> is it because they don't have legs? are you scared of worms?
> Seriously...WTH?
> I cannot grasp the concept - help me out with rationality.


Shouldn't be too hard to understand.

We can agree that people are scared of all sorts of things. Full on phobias aside, heights (love them), spiders (amazing, fascinating, but only in documentaries, not so much in my house), closed spaces, the dark ... are things that often make some people uneasy.
We can also agree that some snakes have the potential to hurt or kill someone. Yes, I know it's not likely and there are ways to minimize that risk, but the fact that even the potential is there is undeniable and makes them a bit intimidating.
Combine these two things and you easily have potential for a lot of people to be at least uneasy around snakes if not fully afraid.

Me, I'm currently more afraid of ticks than anything else due to the potential for disease. After picking no less than 6 off myself last time I walked through the place I usually ride, I check myself at least a bit any time I stop.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

To me it's pretty hard to understand...
Take my automobile example...logically one should be more afraid (deathly afraid) of autos than a snake as they kill/injure waaay more people.
Yet, these same people having an unjustified (and illogical) fear of snakes will get into a car without thought, walk down the sidewalk, etc...


----------



## autumnbringer (May 11, 2011)

highdelll said:


> To me it's pretty hard to understand...
> Take my automobile example...logically one should be more afraid (deathly afraid) of autos than a snake as they kill/injure waaay more people.
> Yet, these same people having an unjustified (and illogical) fear of snakes will get into a car without thought, walk down the sidewalk, etc...


The people driving the cars are the issue here though, not the cars themselves. Some people (driving or on foot) definitely freak me out more than any "wild animal" ever could - if that's any consolation.

I think it also has to do with familiarity. Some of you guys seem to run across snakes all the time and I'm sure that the first time you did you were at least a bit more nervous than the 30th. We grew up being taught how to act around cars constantly (look both ways, use a crosswalk where needed etc) - if we all had that much experience with snakes, we probably wouldn't be afraid of them either.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^, Yes, when I say cars - I of course mean the drivers, but even then, it's not the driver sometimes - blown tire, sudden wind gust( high-profile vehicle), crazy deer through the windshield, etc...

That is a good point on familiarity, but just because something is unfamiliar, you should not necessarily be afraid of it. I'm pretty unfamiliar with alligators, but I don't think I'd be afraid of them.

I'm just saying to use logic and common sense to base your fears.

I, for one, am scared of a lightning storm when I'm in an open field - rational and logical :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't think there is anything irrational about humans being fearful of snakes. Large venomous snakes have been taking hominids down since we made the scene and it must be pretty weird to go down due to an injection of venom from a powerful reptile. It can certainly be argued that car accidents take many more lives, but as was stated there is a familiarity with sliding into a car that just isn't present when encountering a snake in the wild.

I do, however, think that killing them because of fear is a sign of weakness and ignorance.

I encounter copperheads and cottonmouths all the time for my work and have inadvertently stepped over a venomous snake on more than one occasion. Show them respect and you will usually get the same in return. However, there is always that potential for surprise incidents and I think that is where the fear derives from in most people.

I vote we tie meat to Highdell's nuts and send him to party with the Cajuns.


----------



## aaabronco (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a pretty big black snake lying on the trail, unfortunately, I was going to fast and ran over it...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

@ BumpityBump
So, do you think the 'fear' is hereditary instinct?
I don't think so, I think it's a learned behavior, but maybe a research study isolating infants will prove the case.
Many ignorant people have a fear of ALL snakes (venomous or not), and spiders and... - but not mosquitoes (which cause far more deaths)

I'm just sayin' to those who are so scared of these snakes, step back and think a minute..."why am I scared?" - there is really nothing to be scared of in reality.

Now Cholla balls or 'jumping cactus' is something I'd be scared of if I rode in the SW


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

highdelll said:


> @ BumpityBump
> So, do you think the 'fear' is hereditary instinct?
> I don't think so, I think it's a learned behavior, but maybe a research study isolating infants will prove the case.
> Many ignorant people have a fear of ALL snakes (venomous or not), and spiders and... - but not mosquitoes (which cause far more deaths)
> ...


Hey, that's my favorite genus of cactus you are knocking on! And how on earth did a golfer get tangled up like that?

I don't think that it's hereditary, I think it's more of a learned societal behavior. I think some people are fearful of snakes, in part, because of the following:
1) they are often hard to see until you are right up on them
2) some are venomous, but many people haven't learned which are and which aren't in their 
geographic area
3) some do have the potential to kill a human, even though they are relatively small
4) the whole adam and eve thing
5) they have had limited exposure to snakes

I agree that ignorance is much of the problem. But look how snakes and spiders are often portrayed, in movies, for example. Societal influence certainly plays a role. That can certainly be de-tuned with a little self education though. So I guess you could call it irrational based on that. But I still think there is some merit to a certain amount of respect, if not fear, that needs to be given to something small, hidden, fast, and packing such a wallop in the case of some species.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Now...Pickles, I can totally understand that! :eekster:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

BumpityBump said:


> I vote we tie meat to Highdell's nuts and send him to party with the Cajuns.


+ rep, thanks for the sig.!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

oh gawd! :lol:


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Jagman said:


> I just said you *probably* wouldn't have to. If it were *definitely* then I'd have nothing to say. On a narrow path or restrictive terrain it could end up being my safest option to pass.


Or you could turn around and not have to kill something......just saying.


----------



## LWM803 (May 8, 2011)

A young girl (10 year old) was bitten by a copperhead which she saw on a path at a festival near Ft Worth Texas. She was afraid someone would step on the snake and hurt it so she picked it up to move it to safety. The snake bit her hand and she ended up spending several days in the hospital but eventually the hand healed with little evidence of the bite remaining visible. The snake was killed and delivered to the hospital by festival personnel for proper identification.

A 20 year old worker at a catfish farm near Jefferson Texas was bitten by a copperhead as he walked down a single rut cow trail to get back to his car after work. The snake was in the grass near the trail and the victim did not see him until the snake actually struck and hit his foot. He was wearing flip flops. He spent over two weeks in intensive care, lost over 30 pounds before being released from the hospital. The snake slithered off unharmed as the victim "made tracks" to his car.

A 30 year old deer hunter was struck and bitten on the back of his left calf just above his hunting boot by a diamondback rattlesnake as he negotiated a game trail on his way back to the deer camp. He was transported to the hospital over 15 miles away where he remained for several days before being released (he too was several pounds lighter). The snake suffered multiple gunshot wounds (from a pistol carried for snakes, not the deer rifle) and the head was transported with the victim to hospital for proper identification of anti venom.

I was walking across my back yard toward my small vegetable garden after work one day several years ago. Luckily I was still wearing my work boots because; mid stride, left foot on the ground, right foot mid travel, a large copperhead struck and hit the sole of my right boot. Both fangs broke off in the boot sole and the snake did not survive a sudden case of lead poison. I saw no trace of this snake before he actually hit my boot.

The young girl, who's parents were the type to not understand why people kill snakes are now converted . The girl herself no longer feels a need to protect pretty little copperheads from the axe. She is the only one in any of these stories to even know there was a snake in the immediate area before the strike.

I know all of these people personally and I was within shouting distance when each event happened. These 4 events were spread out over several years time. I am not afraid of snakes but I do have an extreme dislike for them. Venomous snakes are harmful to livestock and were generally exterminated on sight by farmers and ranchers where I grew up. I tend to leave them be on the trail but if they are on my property (in town) I will dispatch them, as will my neighbors. I would rather kill a snake than find out that a 3 year old neighbor child, or anyone else, was bitten after I let one "move on". I see it as a responsibility and only hope that if anyone has to be bitten it would be those without the stomach to take that responsibility.


----------



## JaxAR (Jan 5, 2011)

Itchiee said:


> Right.. They are in Tampa. *AT THE ZOO*
> 
> And while I was wrong about the firearms the signs were never taken down on the local trails.
> 
> ...


So you post a link about a different species? We're not talking about a cottonmouth, we're talking Copperheads. From the University of Florida: http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/herpetology/fl-guide/Agkistrodonccontortrix.htm (see RANGE)

And since you seem to be concerned with what is added to the discussion, maybe you should get your facts and your sources straight before you open your mouth. You're 0-2 pal.

Oh and I fixed your post :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

@LWM803 - I do not understand why you 'dislike' snakes (is that all snakes?) I would understand indifference...well, maybe I take that back a bit...I mean, you had 4 people who you were close with get bit by snakes - so I kinda get the 'dislike' on that level - that's A LOT of people! 
Shoot, I live/grew up in Rattle Snake country and have never known anybody personally to get bit in all my 37 years. One guy recently got bit and it was front page news. He's fine.

And, I kinda understand why one might be inclined to kill a venomous snake on their property - i.e. don't want a little kid or pet getting bit...I get that.
But, did you know that you can call animal control out and they will relocate the snake? (away from human pop.) 
Sure, I get that it will take time and the snake may wander off before AC gets there and leave you worried - fine kill it...I'm not the boss of you guys.
I'm just saying there are reasonable alternatives to killing something that is generally no threat to you as long as you leave it alone. Sure, accidents happen, but that's life. Just because you kill a snake, it does not mean that you are save from anything. :idea:


----------



## LWM803 (May 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> @LWM803 - I do not understand why you 'dislike' snakes (is that all snakes?) I would understand indifference...well, maybe I take that back a bit...I mean, you had 4 people who you were close with get bit by snakes - so I kinda get the 'dislike' on that level - that's A LOT of people!
> Shoot, I live/grew up in Rattle Snake country and have never known anybody personally to get bit in all my 37 years. One guy recently got bit and it was front page news. He's fine.
> 
> And, I kinda understand why one might be inclined to kill a venomous snake on their property - i.e. don't want a little kid or pet getting bit...I get that.
> ...


I can understand that, I'm 62 years old but all 4 of those events occurred within the last 50 years. And all but the little girls story was in the news paper. I think her bite was covered up for the sake of the festival's reputation. I do know that the grounds are now very closely checked over for snakes these days. Even harmless snakes are removed from the property. So they now have more wild birds and rodents to deal with.....

The Texas Rat Snake is more or less given "free range" around here, and I know of nobody killing the little green garden snakes or the garter snakes. The only venomous snakes that I have seen in town here were copperheads. There are lots of rattlesnakes in the hills around us but they seem to mostly stay away from populated areas. When I lived in east Texas the most common venomous snake was the cottonmouth, that is what used to get our dairy cows when they were crossing the creek. The ranchers around here are not real fond of the ratters, but the coyotes and mountain lions are a bigger threat to livestock since it is no longer popular to exterminate them either. Government trappers caught and killed a 120 pound mountain lion within 3 miles of my back yard just this past February. I'm afraid that Animal Control would be rather useless for that critter also.......

Animal control will not remove snakes in Kerr County, you have to call one of several commercial outfits and pay outrageous fees. I just act, dispose and hush, it's cheaper.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Snakes aren't something I look forward to seeing on my trails, but I would not kill em or anything. 

They make me piss a little in my pants, but they have the right to be on that trail as well as me. 

I'll just wait for em to pass and then I scoot like hell out of there lol.


----------



## phazan (Jul 21, 2011)

snakes scare me


----------



## BZ Gal (Feb 5, 2011)

ENOUGH is ENOUGH! I have had it with these muthaf-ing snakes on the muthaf-ing trails!

Seriously, though, I saw only one in this inaugural summer of riding. I have no idea what kind it was, didn't look too closely at it. I was busy finding a line that did not involve crashing into a tree.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the tags in this thread...
I have never had smoked rattler - stewed, but not smoked.
(I 'get' the tag tho - funny  )


----------



## JakeyJake (Jul 21, 2011)

me_not_you said:


> Almost ran this dude over, but I stopped in time. He then decided to climb up onto my handlebars.


How did he end up on your handlebars so fast? You just let him climb up? lol
Not many people would have done what you do, says a lot about you.:thumbsup:


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> + rep, thanks for the sig.!


Happy to oblige. Now we just need to get Highdell to sit still while someone finds the twine


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

A-HA! , I'll only sit still for bacon!

uh, wait...:skep:


----------



## canadianbrah (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad we don't get many snakes around Vancouver


----------



## owengerig (Jul 25, 2011)

snakes on a plane!!!
snakes on a trail!!!

time to call Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## bubbajoe72 (Mar 23, 2005)

I wouldn't worry so much about snakes. If you're always looking down, you'll miss the flesh-eating spiders that build their webs right at face height.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol I just now saw the pickle video. Very.. um.. interesting. But you know, a pickle does kinda resemble a snake. Kinda. I wonder why she's afraid of pickles. Did somebody beat her upside the head with a pickle when she was a kid? I don't get it. Suddenly, my fear of copperheads doesn't seem so bad haha.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

*Copperhead*

I'm not sure if it will let me upload a photo, but this is a snake we came across last evening. The guy leading our group didn't see it until it was too late and ran over its tail as it slithered across the trail. We're pretty sure it's a copperhead but it seems to be _much_ longer than the average copperhead. How 'bout that?


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

PedalDangit said:


> I'm not sure if it will let me upload a photo, but this is a snake we came across last evening. The guy leading our group didn't see it until it was too late and ran over its tail as it slithered across the trail. We're pretty sure it's a copperhead but it seems to be _much_ longer than the average copperhead. How 'bout that?


I'm in Georgia by the way. Northeast of Atlanta.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

PedalDangit said:


> I'm not sure if it will let me upload a photo, but this is a snake we came across last evening. The guy leading our group didn't see it until it was too late and ran over its tail as it slithered across the trail. We're pretty sure it's a copperhead but it seems to be _much_ longer than the average copperhead. How 'bout that?


That's a copperhead, and they can get pretty long ~ 3' or more. Hard to tell a length from the photo.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

BumpityBump said:


> That's a copperhead, and they can get pretty long ~ 3' or more. Hard to tell a length from the photo.


It looked to us like it could easily have been 4 ft or more. According to Wikipedia the longest copperhead seen was just under 4.5ft.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hanging Rock State Park in NC occasionally has a timber rattler "wander" into the campground. With one exception every snake that was captured and removed never came back into the campground. Snakes may have more intelligence than given credit for.


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> Hanging Rock State Park in NC occasionally has a timber rattler "wander" into the campground. With one exception every snake that was captured and removed never came back into the campground. Snakes may have more intelligence than given credit for.


Unfortunately (depending on how you look at it, I suppose), depending on how far away they were relocated, it's likely many of those snakes died. It's been shown in population studies that timbers moved too far from their annual den sites do not survive.

I know this may not be the best way to think about this whole snakes-on-the-trail thing but it kinda reminds me of the way motorists treat cyclists on the road. "The trails are for bikes so the damn snakes should stay the hell away." We decide to play where snakes live. At some point people are gonna have to come to terms with that and exercise a bit of situational awareness (watch where you step, put your hands, etc.).


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

The park wardens are careful not to move the snakes too far from "home". They are aware of the snake's "territory" Timber rattlers moved too far from their "hood" will "work" themselves to death trying to find familiar territory. A rattler at home is a happy snake.


----------



## mrwipemedown (Jun 24, 2011)

LWM803 said:


> A young girl (10 year old) was bitten by a copperhead which she saw on a path at a festival near Ft Worth Texas. She was afraid someone would step on the snake and hurt it so she picked it up to move it to safety. The snake bit her hand and she ended up spending several days in the hospital but eventually the hand healed with little evidence of the bite remaining visible. The snake was killed and delivered to the hospital by festival personnel for proper identification.
> 
> A 20 year old worker at a catfish farm near Jefferson Texas was bitten by a copperhead as he walked down a single rut cow trail to get back to his car after work. The snake was in the grass near the trail and the victim did not see him until the snake actually struck and hit his foot. He was wearing flip flops. He spent over two weeks in intensive care, lost over 30 pounds before being released from the hospital. The snake slithered off unharmed as the victim "made tracks" to his car.
> 
> ...


In all of these cases, it is the population treading on the snakes natural habitat. Thats pretty much true with anything though, related to wildlife. I agree with the others about situational awareness and that we have to understand us humans are the ones who populated and built upon their homes. We should respect that and just be careful, and obviously I do understand the issue with venomous snakes nearby that could kill/hurt pets or infants. But, I also agree that we should call animal control/wildlife rescue to have it relocated, as it did nothing 'wrong.' If you are hunting, in the middle of the woods, you should expect to see something possibly dangerous or even be attacked by it, as you are invading their space.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Be smart, it's ok, don't crap yourself.

I have kept snakes in my house for almost two decades, snakes are no big deal. i've picked up rattlesnakes out in remote areas of Pisgah, bunny hopped them deep in Hoosier, no worries. Here is a pic from a beauty of a Timber(Crotalus horridus) i hopped in Indiana, i hung out with him for at least 20mins, he was such a great example of a timber too.

Be chill, snakes are not out to destroy the human race, they just want a job, health care, and social security too, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

That's an incredible snake. We don't get them that large in So Cal but I've seen about a dozen in the past year. I ride at least every weekend, so that's not that frequent. 
Saw a lot at the beginning of this year but none in the past couple months until I saw this little guy yesterday. He's only about 1 1/2 - 2 ft long. He laid there as 3 riders in front of me rode within a foot and didn't move. Took the vibrations of me stopping and pulling out the camera to get him rattling and then moving off.
Never had one do anything more than move off quickly once I start taking photos.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait till them Cajuns figger out a good recipe, no more rattlesnakes.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

THE ULTIMATE FACE-OFF


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Be smart, it's ok, don't crap yourself.
> 
> I have kept snakes in my house for almost two decades, snakes are no big deal. i've picked up rattlesnakes out in remote areas of Pisgah, bunny hopped them deep in Hoosier, no worries. Here is a pic from a beauty of a Timber(Crotalus horridus) i hopped in Indiana, i hung out with him for at least 20mins, he was such a great example of a timber too.
> 
> Be chill, snakes are not out to destroy the human race, they just want a job, health care, and social security too, just like the rest of us.


That's a fatty/Beauty!


----------



## lloyd braun (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw 2 bears on Monday....I coulda been the same bear just not sure. I yelled and he/she ran off the trail!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow that is a beautiful timber rattlesnake. Down here we call them the Canebrake.

I am generally not in favor of eating predators, but you don't really think that with all the Cajuns and all the reptiles in Louisiana, that they don't have a recipe for rattlesnake yet?
https://www.rattlesnakerecipe.us/

The alligator has made an amazing bounce back from the endangered species list to become a cash crop again. I'm sure you've all seen the TV show.

Here's a cottonmouth that I encountered looking for mice in my shed the other day. Didn't eat it, just had a look see and then escorted it far away. I have handling tongs or I wouldn't have attempted to pick it up:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

LWM803 said:


> .....I know all of these people personally and* I was within shouting distance when each event happened*....


Snakes I like, but I wouldn't get anywhere near you. It just seems the odds are stacked against anyone near you.


----------



## LWM803 (May 8, 2011)

gmcttr said:


> Snakes I like, but I wouldn't get anywhere near you. It just seems the odds are stacked against anyone near you.


 I reckon I can't blame you for that but location probably had more to do with it than any particular person in the area.


----------



## c21johnson (Aug 4, 2011)

A1an said:


> Snakes are just one of many things you will see out on the trails. No reason to turn back and quit your ride. Respect nature, be smart when/if you encounter something dangerous, and you shouldn't have an issue.


Agree. Don't tamper with nature and it will equally respect you. But be cautious of copperheads, they can be rather aggressive.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's another one I saw yesterday. I passed a couple of hikers just before seeing the snake walking the other way. This snake must have come out just behind them. I pulled over and took a couple photos and made sure it got across the path okay. Never rattled on his little trip. He just wanted to get into a nice shady area and couldn't care less about me. About 20 feet beyond this was another snake trail in the dirt. 
Also came up on a small bobcat on a singletrack later in the morning but I couldn't get a photo; he was too fast and I'm too slow.








Almost in the grass now.


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

Where is that?^^


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Chino Hills State Park by Placentia, California. Southeast of Los Angeles.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pooch said:


> I passed a couple of hikers just before seeing the snake *walking* the other way.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

you guys are freaking me the hell out with this thread.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

why?
pictures of 6' drops over jagged rock-gardens freak me out :eekster:

And nobody says anything else other than " whoa!", "way cool!!" or "GNAR!"


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


>


Sorry, I'm an engineer, not an English major.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

So how do you get a snake to move off the trail? Last week I was riding and saw a rattle snake stretched out in the middle of the trail. As soon as I got within maybe 6 feet it curled up and started rattling a little. I then threw a few rocks at it since I couldn't find a long enough stick around. But it refused to budge. A couple of rocks even hit the body but it still wouldn't move. I finally just rode around it as far away as possible. It didn't try to strike when I rode past but I was freaking out. Was wondering what the best course of action would be if this happens again and I don't have enough room to go around. Should I just turn around and go back the way I came?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've come across a few snakes on the trail but never had a problem...
In SE Pa we have Eastern Diamondbacks, Black Racers, even Hognosed snakes!

Not my video... But a good example of a Hognose!


----------



## mcreek27 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it's just responsible to go into the wilderness with some sort of protection. Just because the situation may not arise where you need to shoot something doesn't mean there never will be a day that you do. The BSA teaches people to always be prepared and I don't see a reason why he shouldn't carry whatever means he finds necessary.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

I've not had too much of a problem with rattlesnakes getting off the trail. As soon as I pull out a camera, it seems like most of them get camera shy and leave. For the rest, I stomp my feet and may toss little pieces of twigs at them. I only had one coil up on the trail and for that one I just backed off about 10 more feet and kept stomping. He left pretty quick.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pooch said:


> Sorry, I'm an engineer, not an English major.


I was just ribbin' you because when was the last time you saw a snake walk?


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Like I wrote, just the other day....

No worries.


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

God i hate snakes......


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Pooch said:


> I've not had too much of a problem with rattlesnakes getting off the trail. As soon as I pull out a camera, it seems like most of them get camera shy and leave. For the rest, I stomp my feet and may toss little pieces of twigs at them. I only had one coil up on the trail and for that one I just backed off about 10 more feet and kept stomping. He left pretty quick.


haha, with the camera-shy thing. Usually they're off and gone(or hiding) because of ground vibrations before most get close.
But, yeah. Stomping works well in rocky/sandy soils.


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

i died from laughing at this lol


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

what part? stomping?
Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping Stomping 

sorry, hope yer stitches heal soon


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*folsom lake*

Folsom Lake by Granite Bay:

```

```


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seems we've all had some sort of snake encounter out on the trails. Fortunately, I haven't seen any more than that one copperhead. Saw a big black bear and her cub a few weeks ago, but that's about it. Some turkeys. Deer. A snail. And freakin mosquitos....


----------



## makeemsayunhhh (Jul 18, 2011)

highdelll said:


> Now...Pickles, I can totally understand that! :eekster:


no joke, my brother's girlfriend has this exact same disorder, just without all the maury-esque drama. I had to ask him like 4 times, "pickles? really?". I thought it was funny. I guess she was forced fed an huge jar of them by her syblings when she was a kid and now the very sight of them almost enduces a panic attack!


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like pickles.........


----------



## Kate N (Aug 10, 2011)

I used to run around one of the trails meant for mountain bikes near my house and I saw 3-4 snakes each trip. I'm kind of surprised the snake encounter was a new thing to you. I've had the same thing happen a few times on foot. I just wait until the snake is done doing whatever he wants to do and then go on my way.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

BTW, i don't really put snakes in my nose......but i do have many many snakes in my living room. This is what i actually look like.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

Dude...


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Saw this red corn snake yesterday.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

took a pic of this guy when leaving the trailhead and decided to leave him alone, not a rattler. not sure what he was but he was somewhat aggressive. opened his mouth at me and curled the front 1/8th of his body. hopped bakc in the jeep and got out of there.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

From his coloration, he looks like a copperhead.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Waltah said:


> took a pic of this guy when leaving the trailhead and decided to leave him alone, not a rattler. not sure what he was *but he was somewhat aggressive*. opened his mouth at me and curled the front 1/8th of his body. hopped bakc in the jeep and got out of there...


That's actually defensive behavior, not aggressive.

Snakes are great, but keep the pickles away from me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

A1an said:


> Snakes are just one of many things you will see out on the trails. No reason to turn back and quit your ride. Respect nature, be smart when/if you encounter something dangerous, and you shouldn't have an issue.


Yep. I've seen more this year than any other so far...they are everywhere this year. I've almost ran over 12" baby rattlers, 3' and 4' big fatties laying across the trail sunning themselves. Last week a very aggressive one was laying there in a really bad place for a bunnyhop, no room to go around, so I had to stop. He didn't want to move, but finally did after striking at me several times and rattling like mad. I usually just stop and talk to them, then they move off the trail and I ride on. Surprising because they usually take off right away.



DavidF said:


> ...The snakes here in the US don't pose any real danger to a mountain biker. Certainly no more than another car while driving on the highway. If you see the snake you have a way to avoid an encounter......


Yeah....maybe you should read up a little more...they can kill you....just like a car. Are you a roadie who won't yield in traffic and thinks he owns the whole road? :skep:


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't realize snakes were so reasonable and open to negotiation.


----------



## RiderNH (Nov 21, 2006)

Billy the exterminator rides on my handlebar and removes the snakes for me. 

Wait...I live in NH. No snakes to worry about here. Actually, not much to worry about unless you worry about the cold and snow.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

RiderNH said:


> Wait...I live in NH. No snakes to worry about here. Actually, not much to worry about unless you worry about the cold and snow.


Watch out for Crotalus horridus. And Massachusetts tourists.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

> Watch out for Crotalus horridus. And Massachusetts tourists.


And wild women named Irene.
Hope you weren't hit too hard.


----------



## RiderNH (Nov 21, 2006)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> And wild women named Irene.
> Hope you weren't hit too hard.


There was a storm? hmmm...must have slept through it.


----------



## RiderNH (Nov 21, 2006)

Scott O said:


> Watch out for Crotalus horridus. And Massachusetts tourists.


timber rattlesnake...I have never seen one. I don't think anyone I know has seen one.

M*******s...I mean Mass tourists...plenty of them.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Talk to your next door neighbors. (Vermont)


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Bunny hop over them...
Make sure you get your timing right...


----------



## Wolfie1992 (Apr 26, 2006)

I hate snakes. I scuba dive, and have been around all types of sharks within a few feet of me. It doesn't rattle me. However, show me a garter snake and I turn into a quivering imbecile.

With that being said...


I went over my handlebars and crashed in a field of really tall grass a couple of weeks back while riding solo. Cracked a rib (heard the nasty sound it made when I fell). The first three things that went through my head were:

1) ouch that F'n hurts
2) Snakes!!! (There weren't any.....but I couldn't see them if there were)
3) Get up and away from here because of the snakes ya idiot

Eventually it all just went back to thought number one for quite awhile, especially when I sneeze.


Not really a big fan of spiders or bears either for that matter. Come to think of it.....why the heck did I take up this mountain based sport??


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have heard a rattlesnake can strike 1/3 of it's length. Six foot long rattlesnake. two foot striking distance. You must have one heck of a bunnyhop.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you see him? 
Hard to see, easy to hear! The dogs ran right by him, but he was rattling up a storm when I walked near. A green Prairie Rattler, I think, in Castle Rock CO.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

highdelll said:


> WHY?
> What 'freaks you out'? - are you scared by lizards? Birds?.
> is it because they don't have legs? are you scared of worms?
> 
> ...


I'm scared of all animals that I may encounter that are hard to see and that can hurt me. Depending on geographical location, snakes fall into that category more often than other animals I can think of. I would consider the fear rational.


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn... I'm sorry but snakes give me the heeby jeebies... I run across southern pacific rattlers in the Lake Arrowhead/Silverwood area often and sidewinders in Ocotillo Wells. Every time it freaks me out.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't see why people are so afraid of snakes? It's not like they are out to kill humans. The best thing to do is stop and let them past by, then continue with what you're doing. It doesn't make any sense when i see people freak out then scream like a woman, like the snake is actually going to pounce at you. pssh people these days...


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

heathw said:


> But can snake's. Move left?


I lol'd.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

a snake´s strike is alot faster than any ninja move you can make to kill it. anyone who kills a snake on the trail had plenty of time to safely walk around it. they wont follow you.
if you have kids and theres a rattlesnake in your yard and calling animal control is not an option, brain it. i think id grab a pole or a thick branch before pulling out a piece though.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

highdelll said:


> WHY?
> What 'freaks you out'? - are you scared by lizards? Birds?.
> is it because they don't have legs? are you scared of worms?
> 
> ...


You have issues, honestly..

People have phobias and fears. That's life.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Mom rolls over rattlesnake with stroller and gets bit:

CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

I fear for anyone who doesn't show a healthy measure of fear around a venomous snake. But some learn the hard way...


----------



## nateeprasan (Mar 18, 2011)

gemini9 said:


> Went riding over the weekend and saw a snake! A big ol copperhead slithered out from the grass along side the trail and stopped right in my path! It's a pretty dangerous area because the grass actually is overgrown on the trail in some parts and circles around a pond. Freaked me out and that ended my ride for the day. I turned around and went back home. Last thing I needed was a bite from a copperhead. The guy I was riding with didn't even see it! Freakin snakes....... Anybody ever been bitten while out riding?


On my 4,200 miles trip. I've seen some snakes while riding in Southern Illinois, Snake Valley (Nevada), and Utah. 
I really missed them because I live in Chicago Area and I haven't seen snake for 3 years.

I'm not worry much about snakes. I hate bears! They are so cute but they want to eat me! On my blog, I even have a picture of a mother bear and her big cubs.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Last June, while doing some trail maintenance with a weedeater, I hit a large copperhead with the weedeater and it flung around and hit my leg. Didn't bite me... Then, a few minutes later, I hit ANOTHER copperhead, did the same thing. I decided the trail looked fine in that spot. I'm not even afraid of snakes but the surprise of the second one about made me piss myself, because I was already a little jumpy after the first one.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like snakes and not bothered in the least by them, but if I flung one unexpectedly while weed-eating, it would make me jumpy, too.

To modify what a poster mentioned a couple posts earlier, I would say poisonous snakes should be respected (but not feared). When you are out in the wild or like the CNN video living on the edge of open area you just need to be aware. When I lived in Tucson in the mid 70s we were on the edge of town and it was very common to see roadrunners, snakes and the occasional coyote wandering through the neighborhood. Those are moments I fondly remember. I much prefer this to the urban setting and what wanders through those neighborhoods.


----------

